# Oak Island Sandbars and Surf Structure



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

Is there a sandbar located off the surf in the Oak Island area, and if so, about how far is it? Also, is there any structure to speak of to target? I fish mostly the Caswell area and it always appears to be flat and lacking any structure.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Not to be a jerk but even if we could tell you where the sand bar is today, it will be gone in a couple days. 

You need to do a lot of research on how to read the beach then get your toes sandy. Only time in the sand will answer your question. Unless there is a jetty or a wreck, sandbars move all the time, as do pools, cuts, draws and sloughs.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky, The answer to your question is Yes there is a sandbar right around the point of Caswell Beach near the inlet... where it is at right now I don't know... you'll have to read the beach during each tide to get a better idea. 

If you go across to Bald Head island and fish that point it is very the bar is very visible there it's a bit of a walk but worth it...I have a buddy who's been fishing there and doing well with Drum..


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Since the hurricane anything learned before is gone. The coast guard is going to remove the buoy's on the southern "Point" due to the channel being basically gone. Eventually the inlet will have to be dredged again like it was several years ago. At one time on low tide you could walk to Holden Beach. The Point where most of the fishing happens has become in my opinion just a sand bar that goes out a good ways. I stopped at half dozen places during low tide in a attempt to find what you are looking for. I simply did not see it although I am sure there is some.

I have no input to share with you. Wish I did. I fished there few weeks ago and I was skunked....

I'll be hoping someone does...


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Last time on that bar you speak of at bald head I had excellent results. Yes, its a good walk. You also best watch the tide if you go out to fish off a outer bar. I got to swim back with my gear. NOT good.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a bar and gut at high tide, with the rate they pump sand on the beach and it washes back out its hard for structure to stick. There's always a bar out of the inlet, it just moves around


----------

